# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  غاية طالبي الإفادة في بيان حروف الزيادة ج2

## صدام الفايز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الفصل التالي جزء من بحث طويل لي فأرجو إزجاء الملاحظات . 
حــروف الزيادة مواضعها ومعاني زيادتها:

8    الــلامُ :

            لا تزادُ اللامُ في الأفعالِ مطلقاً[1]،وإنما تنحصرُ زيادتها في الأسماءِ وأكادُ أقولُ في أسماءِ الإشارةِ حصراً من مثلِ:(تلك،ذلك،هن  الك،..)بل إن الجرميَّ لا يعدُّها من حروفِ الزيادة[2]ولعلَّ ما قللَ زيادتَها بعدُها عن طبيعةِ حروفِ المدِّ.[3]
8    الهــاءُ :

أجمع النحاةُ ومنهم أبو العباس المبرد على زيادتها، وقد أفردت المبرد عن غيره من النحاة، لأنَّ كتب النحو التي استفدت منها طالما رمت هذا العالم الجليل بالاضطراب في القول بزيادة الهاء والتخبط بالحكم عليها بأنَّها حرف زيادة أو أنَّها حرف بدل، وهو يرى أنَّها حرفٌ زائدٌ لكنه يبين أنها تلحق بالكلمات في الوقف فقط نحو اخشه ،ارمه[4]وقيل زيدت لبيان الحركة عند الوقف[5] وللتأنيث[6] كما حكم  المبرد نفسه على الهاء بالزيادة[7] في  كلمة أمهات فهو يرى أن الأصل فيها أمات والنظرُ في كتب الصرف والنحو يجعلنا نميل إلى قصرها على المواضع التي ذكرها المبردُ لزيادتها كزيادتها هاءً للسكت في الوقف و وا زيداه وفي أمهات على الرغم من عدم اتفاقهم على هذا الموضع فقد ذكر شارحُ المفصل أن الهاء في أمهات أصلية وليست زائدة وضرب مثالاً على ذلك قول الراجز :
أمهتي خندف والياس أبي        وحاتم الطائي وهاب المئي
وقيل قد غلبت الأمهاتُ في الناس والأماتُ في البهائم.[8] ، وقيل زيدت الهاء أولاً في كلمة هجرع وهراق [9]


8    السـين :

            لا تزاد السين أولاً ولا آخراً ،وإنما تزاد حشوا فقط وهي لا تزاد منفردة بل تزاد حصراً مع الهمزة والتاء متقدمتين في صيغة(استفعل) ومشتقاتها ومصادرها[10] وقد تزاد بدون التاء في كلمة (اسطاع)فهي من( أطاع )[11]وتزاد أولا مع حرف المضارعة دالة على الاستقبال (سأذهب) وابن الحاجب لا يرى زيادتها[12] ويعدها حرف معنى وهي كذلك بينما يسميها ابن السراج—حروف المضارعة -بالحروف الزوائد[13] 
8    التــاء[14]:

       تزاد التاء أولاً وحشواً ونهايةً كما تزاد مفردة ومع غيرها وزيادتها على ضربين :قياسية وسماعية 
الزيادة القياسية:
-أن تكونَ حرفَ مضارعةٍ، (تكتب ،تقبل،تنتصر،تست  قبل) وزيادتها هنا للدلالة على المخاطَب[15]،
-المطاوعة مع الفعل الماضي (قدمته فتقدَّم كسرته فتكسر ،قاتلته فتقاتل )وكذلك في مصادر هذه الأفعال(التقدم ،التكسر ،التقاتل)
-التفاعل :التعاون ،التعاضد .
-الافتعال:هي التاء الزائدة(المبدلة) في صيغة افتعل .
-الاستفعال: نحو استقبل.
-وتأتي للتأنيث نحو تاء الخطاب أنتِ.
-في جمع المؤنث السالم مع الألف، نحو جموع المؤنث في قوله تعالى:ﭽ   ﮱ  ﯓ  ﯔ  ﯕ  ﯖ  ﯗ   ﯘ  ﯙ    ﭼ           [16].وقد ذكر ابن مالك في ألفيته زيادتها بقوله[17]:
والتاء في التأنيث والمضارعة  ونحو الاستفعال والمطاوعةالزيادة السماعية :
تزاد التاء أولاً نحو كلمة (تمثال)فهي من مثل .
تزاد حشواً نحو كلمة (سنبتة ) وهي القطعة من الشيء
تزاد آخراً نحو كلمة (جبروت ) من جبر ،و(ملكوت) من ملك  

8  النــون:[18]


       تزاد النون أولاً وحشواً وآخراً مفردة و ومع غيرها من حروف الزيادة(الهمزة ،التاء ) وذكر النحاة سبب زيادتها بأنه شَبهها بالواو[19] وزيادتها قياسية وسماعية
الزيادة القياسية :
-تزاد أولاً كحرف من حروف المضارعة (نذهب ) وزيادتها تدل على جمع المتكلمين 
-كما تزاد مع الهمزة في صيغة انفعل ومشتقاته 
-مع الألف في الرفع والياء و في النصب والجر في المثنى
-مع الواو في الرفع والياء في النصب والجر في جمع المذكر السالم 
-علامة لرفع الأفعال الخمسة نحو تذهبون 
-للتوكيد (نون التوكيد الثقيلة والخفيفة (لتذهَبُنَّ،لتذ  بَنْ)
-للوقاية :وهي نون الوقاية التي تقي الفعل من حركة الكسر المصاحب لياء المتكلم و النون هنا جسر للتوصل إلى قراءة الياء مع الفعل إذ يصح أن نقول (ساعدني ) ولا يمكن القول: (ساعدي)
-في جمع التكسير على وزن (فِعلان) (غربان )و(فُعلان ) (قُضبان)
-وبعد ثلاثة حروف أصلية مسبوقة بألف شأنها في ذلك شأن الهمزة نحو (حسّان عطشان)وضبطها ابن مالك بقوله :[20]
والنون في الآخر كالهمز وفي     نحو غضنفر أصالة كفىالزيادة السماعية :
زيدت النون سماعياً في كلمات مثل(فرناس ،جندب )فهي من فرس وجدب وكذلك إن وقعت بعد حرفين وبعدها حرفان نحو غضنفر
8  الميــم[21] :

أنها لا تزاد في الأفعال مطلقاً[22]،ولعل أشهر زيادة للميم هي زيادتها أولية في المشتقات (اسم الفاعل من الفعل فوق الثلاثي واسم المفعول من الثلاثي وفوق الثلاث وصيغة مبالغة اسم الفاعل مفعال واسم المكان و اسم الزمان واسم الآلة ...إلخ.)
-تزاد مع الضمائر حرفاً للعماد غايته التوصل إلى نطق الألف بعدها[23]
وتزاد آخراً نحو زرقم من زرق [24]
و ضابط زيادة الميم تصدرها قبل ثلاثة حروف أصلية نحو مضرب[25] وقد نظمها ابن مالك بقوله[26]:

هكذا همز وميم سبقا            ثلاثة تأصيلها تحققا8  الهــمــزة :

*         هناك ضابطان لا يتخلفان لمعرفة زيادة الهمزة هما :*
الأولُ: ضابطُ كضابطِ زيادةِ الميمِ وهو تصدُّرُها قبلَ ثلاثةِ حروفٍ أصولٍ*[27]*،كما في بيت ابن *مالك السابق ،فإنْ وقعَ بعدها حرفان أصلان فهي أصل نحو (أكل ،أخذ) ,وإن وقع بعدها ثلاثةُ حروفٍ أحدُها زائدٌ نحو(إزار ،أمين )فهي أصلٌ أيضاً،فإنْ وقعَ بعدَها أربعةُ حروفٍ كلُّها أصلٌ نحو (إصطبل)فهي أصلٌ أيضاًٌ،[28]*
الثاني: وقوعها آخراً مسبوقة بألف وقبلها ثلاثة حروف أصول فهي زائدة نحو كلمة (كرماء ،شعراء ،حمراء)إذ إن أصلها على الترتيب (كرم ،شعر،حمر) وهذا ضابط دقيق يمكن الدارس من الحكم عليها مباشرة بالزيادة،وقد ضبطه ابن مالك في ألفيته فقال[29]:
            كذاك همز آخر بعد ألف    أكثر من حرفين لفظها ردف

* لذلك إن سبقت بألف وقبلها حرفان أصيلان فهي أصل لا زائدة نحو(كساء)فالهمزة فيها أصيلة منقلبة عن واو* 
*أما زيادتها حشواً فسماعية نحو كلمات (شمأل ،شأمل، جرائض(البعير الضخم)[30]*
*الهمزة الزائدة صدراً:*
أ-همــزة الـقـطـع :تدخل هذه الهمزة لتضيف للفعل المجرد *معانيَ جديدة* 
¬  *التعدية:فهي تجعل الفعل اللازم متعدياً ففعل نزل اللازم(نزل المطر) يغدو بزيادتها متعدياً،(أنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً)[31]كما تزيد مفاعيل الأفعال المتعدية*
¬  *الدلالة على الدخول في زمان الفعل أومكانه(أصبح ،أمسى)،(أنجد:قصد نجداً)*
¬  *السلب :شكا، أعلن شكواه، أشكى أزال شكواه* 
¬  *صيرورة الشيء ذا شيء من معنى الفعل:أطفلت المرأة ،صارت ذات طفل بعد أن كانت غير ذلك.*
¬  *وجود الشيء على صفة مستقاة من الفعل نحو:أحمدت الرجل،وجدته محموداً.*
ب-همزة الوصل :همزة الوصل زائدة في جميع مواضعها وغايتها تمكين النطق بالساكن بعدها 
*وهمزة الوصل في جميع مواضعها تلفظ في صدر الكلام وتسقط في درجه(لفظاً) لانتفاء الحاجة إليها*
*لكنها تسقط لفظاً وخطاً  كما في كلمة اسم إن سبقت بحرف الجر الباء كما في قوله تعالى[32] :*
ﭽ ﭑ       ﭒ  ﭓ  ﭔ  ﭕ   ﭼ*وفي كلمة ابن إن وقعت بين علمين ثانيهما أب للأول أو أم له وكانت نعتاً له ما لم تقع في أول السطر (عمر بن الخطاب)*
*وقد تحذف إن كانت مكسورة وسبقتها همزة الاستفهام كقوله تعالى :*ﭽ ﭠ  ﭡ      ﭢ  ﭣ   ﭼ*[33]*
* أما إن كانت مفتوحة فتبدل ألفاً ثم تسهل بين بين كقوله تعالى[34]:*  ﭽ   ﮨ  ﮩ  ﮪ  ﮫﮬ  ﮭ    ﮮ  ﮯ   ﮰ  ﮱ ﭼ
*كما تحذف إن دخلت عليها لام الجر كقوله تعالى[35]:* ﭽ   ﮡ  ﮢ   ﮣ  ﮤﭼ
أو *لام التوكيد كقوله تعالى[36]:*ﭽ ﭾ     ﭿ  ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﭼ
حركتها:

*                 يرى البصريون أنَّ الأصل فيها الكسرُ وإنَّما تضمُّ ليسهلَ الدخول على الحرف المضموم مثل(اُكْتُبْ)لأن  ه مستثقل ،إذ ليس في العربية (فِعُل)كسر فضم من أبنية الأفعال بينما رأى الكوفيون أنا-الهمزة-تتبع حركة عين الفعل تبعا للمجانسة[37]،ويجب فتحها في أل التعريف وضمها إذا كان عين الفعل مضموما [38]* 
*مواضعها :*
*الحروف :لا توجد إلا في أل التعريف* 
*الأفعال :1-أمر الفعل الثلاثي :اِذهب ،اُكْتُب*
*         2-ماضي الفعل الخماسي والسداسي(انتصر،  ستشهد)*
*         3-أمر الفعل الخماسي والسداسي(انتصرْ ،استقبلْ)*
*الأسماء:-مصادر الأفعال الخماسية والسداسية المبدوءة بهمزة وصل (انتصار،استقبال)*
*        -الأسماء العشرة[39] ابن ،ابنة ،ابنم فالهمزة فيها للتعويض عن محذوف وهو لام الكلمة* 
*        -اسم والهمزة فيها تعويض عن لام الكلمة المحذوف [40]* 
*        -امرؤ ،امرأة*
*        -اثنان واثنتان* 
*        -ايمن الله  للقسم* 
*        -است لما يستقبح ذكره أصله سته والجمع أستاه فهمزة الوصل تعويض عن الهاء المحذوفة.*

8    الألـــف:

              لا تكون الألف أصلاً في  اسم ولا فعل أي أنها لا تكون إلا زائدة أو بدلاً،وذلك لأنها ساكنة والعرب لا تبدأ كلامها بساكن ،وتقع حشواً أوآخراً
  لذلك تزاد ثانية وثالثة ورابعة وخامسة وسادسة  في الأسماء والأفعال 
-زيادتها ثانية قياسية في صيغة فاعل(اسم فاعل من الثلاثي) وكذلك في الفعل الثلاثي على نفس الوزن قاتل شارك والزيادة للمشاركة و المفاعلة 
-زيادتها ثالثة كثيرة في الأسماء (كتاب،غراب ،سحاب )أما في الأفعال فلا تزاد الألف منفردة إذ تصاحبها التاء في صيغة (تفاعل): تقاتل تعاون 
-زيادتها رابعة لا ضابط لها من مثل كلمات(حبلى،قرطا  ،مفتاح )
-زيادتها خامسة :تزاد في أسماء سمعت عن العرب نحو (دلنظى)(الجمل السريع )لكنها مقيسة في مصادر الأفعال الخماسية نحو (انطلاق ، اجتماع )والسداسية (استقبال ،استغفار)أما الأفعال فزيادتها قليلة نحو (ارعوى)(تاب عن جهله ورجع 
-زيادتها سداسية :زيادتها قليلة فمن الأسماء قبعثرى ومن الأفعال (احرنبى )انتفش ريش الديك 
كما سمع زيادتها سابعة في الأسماء فقط نحو (أربعاوى)وهو قليل 
وقيل إن زيادتها حشوا لإطالة الكلمة وتكثير حروفها أما زيادتها آخراً فللتأنيث (حبلى)وللإلحاق ولإطالة الكلمة .

*8   * اليـــاء[41]:
-تزاد الياء مع الأفعال متصدرة للمخاطبة نحو (يكتب) 
- تزاد ثانية في صيغة فيعل (فيصل ،ضيغم ) أما في الأفعال فزيادتها للإلحاق بوزن فَيْعَل نحو (بيطر ،سيطر)
-تزاد ثالثة في الأسماء في الصفة المشبهة على وزن فعيل (كريم ،عظيم)ومن غيرها نحو(قضيب ،رغيف)
 وفي أفعال لا نستخدمها ذكرتها المعاجم وكتب الصرف مثل (رهيأ)
-تزاد رابعة نحو (حذرية)
-تزاد خامسة :نحو (بلهنية ورفاهية )رخاء العيش 
-تزاد سادسة نحو (مغناطيس)
-تزاد سابعة نحو (خنزوانية) الكبر
8 الــواو[42] :
لا تزاد الواو أولاً ولا آخراً لكنها تزاد حشواً فهي:
-       تزاد ثانية في الأسماء نحو (كوكب ،كوثر)والأفعال نحو (حوقل ) 
-       تزاد ثالثة في الأسماء(عمود،جد  ل،ترقوة)والأفعا  ل(جهور)
-       تزاد خامسة في الأسماء فقط نحو(*قلنسوة)*
-       *تزاد سادسة في كلمة محفوظة هي (أربعاوى)*








[1] الممتع في التصريف ص145 المبدع في التصريف ص120.دروس في التصريف ص50

[2] .دروس في التصريف ص50

[3] اللباب علل البناء والإعراب    ج 2   ص 279  

[4]  المقتضب ج1 ص 198 سر صناعة الإعراب  ج2ص563

[5] الممتع ص 148 المبدع في التصريف ص122المفتاح في الصرف ص 89 دروس في التصريفص49أشار ابن مالك إلى زيادتها بقوله :
                 والهاء وقفا كلمه ولم تره ... واللام في الإشارة المشتهره                ينظر شرح ابن عقيل ج2ص543

[6] تاج العروس من جواهر القاموس مادة  زيد 

[7] المقتضب ج1 ص194 وفي الحاشية برأ الدكتور محمد عبد الخالق عظيمة المبرد من فرية عدم اعتماد الهاء من حروف الزيادة وبين زيف الناقلين عنه والقائلين بأنه لم يعدها من حروف الزيادة بل عدهامن حروف البدل والحقيقة أنه عدها من حروف الزيادة وصرح بذلك أكثر من مرة في المقتضب 

[8] شرح المفصل لابن يعيش ج5ص242

[9] حكم صاحب المبدع بأصالة الهاء في هجرع المبدع ص123كما حكم على الهاء بالإبدال من الهمز (هراق أصلها أراق )على هذا فلا تزاد إلا حشواً ونهاية  

[10]الممتع ص151 المبدع في التصريف ص122-123 دروس في التصريف ص49

[11] المبدع في التصريف ص 124دروس في التصريف ص50

[12] شرح شافية ابن الحاجب ج 2  ص 376

[13] الأصول في النحو  ج 2  ص 146

[14] الممتع في التصريف ص 185.184.183.182.181تصريف الأسماء والأفعال ص 56.55.دروس في التصريف ص 49.48.47 المبدع في التصريف ص ص135134تصريف الأسماء والأفعال والمشتقات ص89.88

[15]شرح ابن عقيل ج2ص543. دروس في التصريف ص47

[16]  {عَسَى رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِّنكُنَّ مُسْلِمَاتٍ مُّؤْمِنَاتٍ قَانِتَاتٍ تَائِبَاتٍ عَابِدَاتٍ سَائِحَاتٍ ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَاراً }التحريم5

[17] شرح ابن عقيل ج2ص5843

[18] الممتع في الصريف ص176.175.174.173.172.171

[19] اللباب علل البناء والإعراب   ج 2  ص 260  

[20] شرح ابن عقيل ج2 ص542 المبدع في التصريف ص131. دروس في التصريف ص 46

[21] المنصف ج1ص129

[22] المقتضب ج1 ص 196دروس في التصريف ص45

[23] المبدع في التصريف ص127

[24] الصاحبي في فقه اللغة وسنن العربية ص87

[25] سر صناعة الإعراب  ج 1  ص426 

[26] شرح ابن عقيل للألفية ابن مالك ص541

[27] المنصف ابن جني ج1 ص99

[28] المبدع في التصريف ص125

[29] نفس المصدر والصفحة

[30] الممتع ص 154

[31] {الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشاً وَالسَّمَاء بِنَاء وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقاً لَّكُمْ فَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ لِلّهِ أَندَاداً وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ }البقرة22

[32] الفاتحة 1

[33] المنافقون 6

[34]يونس: ٥٩

[35]التوبة: ٦٠

[36]الضحى: ٤

[37] الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف .المسألة 110ص 594-595-596-597-598

[38] شذا العرف في فن الصرف ص197

[39] شرح شافية ابن الحاجب ج2ص 250

[40] الإنصاف في مسائل الخلاف .المسألة الأولى ص (4....12)

[41] المنصف ج1ص112.111 الممتع في التصريف ص 193.192.191تصريف الأسماء والأفعال ص 47.46.45.44.دروس في التصريف ص44.43 المبدع في التصريف ص ص136.135 تصريف الأسماء والأفعال والمشتقات ص82

[42] المنصف ج1ص 112 الممتع في التصريف 194تصريف الأسماء والأفعال ص 44.دروس في التصريف ص 45 المبدع في التصريف ص ص136.135 تصريف الأسماء والأفعال والمشتقات ص84

----------

